# Bil Keane's Dotted Line: An Appreciation



## Meanderer (May 11, 2018)

Family Circus








"The Sunday dotted-line strips required a level of planning — and evinced a clean, meticulous draftsmanship — the daily strips never needed to. As I grew older, I began to appreciate the way Keane cheated the perspective so as to fill the entire panel with detail — even those places and objects farthest away from the reader's eye".

"Reading them in the car on the way home from church, those strips were like tiny, epiphanic visions. It was the easiest thing in the world to see myself as Jeffy; the realization that all the adventures that filled my days could fit below the fold of the Sunday funnies was jarring. Those strips took me out of the everyday and let me see what my life looked like, at a remove.

And it looked ... small".


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2020)




----------

